# Phil And The Reo



## Rob Fisher (7/6/14)

Phil mentions he is having a love affair with his REO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shabbar (7/6/14)

that vapour giant !!!!! ??


----------



## soonkia (7/6/14)

No, he can't have a love afair with a mech mod.   :'(

He just says that to rile up us regulated mod people. 

Come back to the light side of Vaping Phil, stop vaping a mech mod 

At least, everytime he says he likes the Reo, he says he would love a regulated Reo, so all is not lost.


----------



## Die Kriek (7/6/14)

soonkia said:


> No, he can't have a love afair with a mech mod.   :'(
> 
> He just says that to rile up us regulated mod people.
> 
> ...


He wants a Rhino!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

